# He is back....



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

In the original story Sean Combs was arrested because he looked to young to OC his rifle. He was charged, and was aquited of all charges. Well now he has filed a federal lawsuit. What say you...

Original content.

Rifle-Carrying Teen Pleads Not Guilty; Pre-Trial Set for May 15 - Birmingham, MI Patch

Current content..

Troy man spotted with rifle in Birmingham sues over arrest | Oakland County | Detroit Free Press | freep.com


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

You know I followed this topic on another forum when it first came out.

The young man in question did not look 18 so the officers asked him for ID. All he had to do was show he was legally of age to carry a firearm and it would have been done but he did not so he was taken into custody, brought to the police station where his age was confirmed.

I have no problem with OC when someone has the SA to go with it and they are doing it for the right reason including exercising their rights but he was waiting for something like this to happen. It is incidents like this that hurt all gun owners, not the fact he was carrying, but all people will remember is that he sued and cost the city/taxpayers money.

In the article he stated that no one noticed well maybe two out of ten people noticed. If I see a person with a rifle in a park I think I would not only notice but show an increased interest in that person. Folks in California pushed to get attention for the OC cause but did it by parading around with cheap unloaded handguns and video camera waiting for the police to come. It is now illegal in the state to OC but wait there is more. 

Instead of backing up and regrouping, oh no, if we can't OC handguns we will show them we will OC long guns. That was squashed a couple of months later. I understand there basic premise I really do but even Michigan Open Carry one of the largest pro open carry organizations in the country does not promote the OC of long guns and does not even allow it to be discussed on their forums. That decision came about after a group of OC advocates decided it would be smart to promote the cause by taking long guns into a library to prove their point.

I am of the opinion that yes it brings attention to their cause but it is the wrong type of attention. We as gun owners are not the ones who will elect pro gun legislators or push to get gun friendly laws passed we simply do not have the power or drive to do it. It is the regular citizen who sees things like this and says "Wow, did you see that kid with the gun in the park or at the salad bar at the restaurant, yes it has happened. I don't want that happening here". Sometimes we are our own worst enemy.


----------

